# posting a for sale ad



## doraime (Oct 12, 2012)

I want to sell my timeshare and I have checked out your advise and information. I have 1 week every year, float except for Easter, Christmas and New Years. I don't know what to do when I reach the "select START week".
Can you help me?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 12, 2012)

youd have to select a 2-50 (ie not including week 51, 52 and  new years etc) week float...then mention in the description that easter is also blacked out.


----------



## doraime (Oct 12, 2012)

thanks, I will give it a try.


----------

